# Tattoo?



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

SO, does anyone else have tortoise tattoos?! Let's have a look!


----------



## cemmons12 (May 15, 2012)

I am really thinking about getting one of Cooper when he was just a little guy, once I have some extra money, hopefully before I kick the bucket!


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

I'm a tattoo artist, we were sat About on a quiet day so I had a tortoise just under my armpit  just fancied getting away from 3 hr sessions on my leg n sleeve to get a little odd bit to do with something I love!


----------



## Blakem (May 15, 2012)

That's cool. I have four tattoos! I love them. My friend is a tattoo artist as well. Do you have a "theme"?


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

Phillip hehe





Yes he's a little bruised but all good

Blake do you mean a theme on my body? Or a type of tattoo I excel at. The theme body wise is me, everything I love, all that I am passionate about. It's not to everyone's taste but all that I have is there for a reason 

My half sleeve





(rubbish pic.) 






Me at work!


----------



## Blakem (May 15, 2012)

Your image did not work! But, that is a good way to lay it out. I think tattoos are such a great piece of art.


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

Oh crap lol. There were 4 there too... Ah well. U all get the idea


----------



## Blakem (May 15, 2012)

I now see them! STrange, it did not pop up at first. But what a nice looking little one you have on your pit. Also, some very nice work on the shoulder (if, that is you creating the tattoo on the calf).


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

Yes that is me. The shoulder goes to the elbow. It's a collection of poppies, a blonde lady with dreads, other flowers, mushrooms, and just general bold colour that I love. My leg is even stranger! Owls, cupcakes, cow hide patten to name but a few. It all tells a story so far


----------



## Blakem (May 15, 2012)

I find the most colorful tattoos to be the most intricate and interesting to look at and talk about. Plus, bright colors means something great, usually. I have a lot of tribal. But, of course, my favorite would be this!


----------



## clare n (May 15, 2012)

That's nice. I'm designing my ribs now, add on under my little tortoise, I just want loads of them, all different drawing styles and sizes with a big realism one in the middle. Why not


----------



## chase thorn (May 23, 2012)

I want a tortoise tattoo! I have been wanting one for a long time now. Just spent my money to get my male boobies pierced though :/


----------



## clare n (May 23, 2012)

Do it lol!  How much is a manboob piercing out there? Here is my little one healed apart from still a little bruising.


----------



## Cadance (May 24, 2012)

I have 4 and love them. I would love to get a tortoise one. Not sure where or what I want it to look like just yet that is why I haven't gotten it yet!! Hoping to figure it out soon!


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 24, 2012)

I don't have one but I did many in my 20 years as a tattoo artist. I do want to get one of the japanese myth that the world is on a turtle/tortoises back. I would probably be a centerpiece on my back if I ever get to do it.


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

MarcaineArt why did you give up tattooing?


----------



## tyguy35 (May 24, 2012)

clare n said:


> Phillip hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 20927
> ...


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 24, 2012)

clare n said:


> MarcaineArt why did you give up tattooing?



Several reasons. Main one being I felt it was time for a change. I came to a point where it just wasn't fun anymore. Also up here in NH we took several hits because when I started It was not legal in the neighboring state of Massachusetts and a lot of our customers came from there. They legalized so numbers dropped. Then 9/11 happened as we were picking back up and people were scared to spend. Then the economy tanked and people started spending less on "luxury" items. But like I said mostly I just didn't feel like it anymore. Lost my motivation. some customers were great and if I had one that I ended up liking and kept coming back to me I would just not charge them anymore. If I was rich maybe I would go back to it but only tattoo people I knew and liked LOL.


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

It's hugely competitive over here, there are studios every 10 doors in some places. I've only just finished the apprenticeship, im now fully qualified artist. female tattooists aren't common round my way so I have an excellent advantage here now I'm so pleased, been trying to get into it for 10 years since I was 18. It's still not my full time job, but i do it every day off n chance I get. I'm mid house moving today so I've had to give in and take time out lol. My boss is very much like you, he is losing passion for it and his work is suffering, it's a shame. I think he wants to do the same idea, just friends etc. 

I love the themed fore arms, would like to see some ink pics!

Also what kind of tank do u have? Do u mean fish or army type lol


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 24, 2012)

clare n said:


> It's hugely competitive over here, there are studios every 10 doors in some places. I've only just finished the apprenticeship, im now fully qualified artist. female tattooists aren't common round my way so I have an excellent advantage here now I'm so pleased, been trying to get into it for 10 years since I was 18. It's still not my full time job, but i do it every day off n chance I get. I'm mid house moving today so I've had to give in and take time out lol. My boss is very much like you, he is losing passion for it and his work is suffering, it's a shame. I think he wants to do the same idea, just friends etc.
> 
> I love the themed fore arms, would like to see some ink pics!
> 
> Also what kind of tank do u have? Do u mean fish or army type lol





May I ask where you are? I know some parts of the world and even the states have a great business in it but where I am, not so much. I'd love to see some of your work. Female artists do have a bit of an advantage in some ways. I mean if their work is good I would rather be tattooed by a pretty woman than a fat old guy (like me) LOL hope that doesn't make me sexist but I think most men would and many woman would want a female because they would have the mis conception that it would hurt less and also may feel more comfortable than having a man work on them depending on several factors.


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

I am in the uk. Essex to b precise (anyone who knows Essex please don't hold it against me!! Lol) I'm having a similar convo on another thread, someone asked for pics n they haven't shown up  I'll ad a couple.






















Poor boy scared for his life lol his first tattoo


----------



## MarcaineArt (May 24, 2012)

Ok A) the work looks great B) If the blonde is you I'd much rather get tattooed by you than someone that looks like me LOL


----------



## tyguy35 (May 24, 2012)

clare n said:


> I am in the uk. Essex to b precise (anyone who knows Essex please don't hold it against me!! Lol) I'm having a similar convo on another thread, someone asked for pics n they haven't shown up  I'll ad a couple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21369
> ...







Do you have a fav style


----------



## clare n (May 24, 2012)

Lol yes that is me. Thank you, I'm learning new things every time I pick up a machine. I use glyn flew machines, he's a uk guy that hand makes each one to your specs. They are great.
Style wise I do love black n grey, I prefer the shading to block colour, to have myself- I prefer very bright colour. My sleeve and my thigh are very bright...


----------



## chase thorn (May 26, 2012)

Yes I got my boobs for $20 plus tip... Being 17 sucks for not being able to get anymore tattoos without my parents... Me and my mom are getting one together soon haha


----------



## CLMoss (May 27, 2012)

Nice tats!


----------



## N2TORTS (May 27, 2012)

clare n said:


> Phillip hehe
> 
> 
> View attachment 20927
> ...






Nice sleeve...dig the colors!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 31, 2012)

Chest tattoo







  ​


----------



## clare n (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 1, 2012)

clare n said:


> Lovely!



It's the only design I've ever liked that would look acceptable when I'm even more geezerly than I am now! 

Need to get it touched up a bit, though.


----------



## clare n (Jun 2, 2012)

I know this is about tort tats, dont want to take it too off subject but I found this and it did make me smile  I'm forever getting asked about what I will do when I'm older... (I'd like to point out however I probably won't go for the beard


----------



## DanaLachney (Jun 2, 2012)

This is my most recent one. It's a Phoenix not a tortoise but still pretty awesome


----------



## clare n (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Thats a big old bit of ink. How many sittings? My longest was my leg at 6 hrs, don't think I could do it again, my hip went dead :/ 
I have pets hidden in this design along with my mum n dad. One day soon I'll squeeze Philip in there and il do it myself


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 2, 2012)

clare n said:


> I know this is about tort tats, dont want to take it too off subject but I found this and it did make me smile  I'm forever getting asked about what I will do when I'm older... (I'd like to point out however I probably won't go for the beard
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21835



That's MY retirement plan, too


----------



## dmmj (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't have one yet, But I plan on getting two tortoise tribal style tattoos, one on each shoulder, I got a henna one last year at the fair and I thought it looked great. Now I have to pick two designs I like it took me like two hours to decide on a temporary one.


----------



## clare n (Jun 2, 2012)

That's good though, big decision, I see so many people come and make quick decisions then a while later regret it and want it covered or messed around with. I'm guilty of it, I have a couple from when I was in my teens, luckily they're only small and easily fixable


----------

